# Find roaming profile server



## brinta (Aug 21, 2012)

I am a user with local admin access on my personal laptop. In our company we are using roaming profiles. I found out that my local profile is very big, causing long logon times.
I have deleted several files from the local profile, but every time I logoff and on they are restored. We are NOT using mandatory profiles by the way.

The files take up much space in the APP Data directory within the iTunes folder.

My question:
How do I know what my profile server is? If I connect to: %logonserver%/Profiles%/username I can see my roamed profile. Delete everything and start over again with a fresh copy of it.

I used to do this before but cannot find the correct share.

Any tips?


----------



## JazzySOUL (Apr 26, 2011)

Your user share be in; click 'start', 'network', *servername*


----------

